# Diamantes For Eyes or Diamante Eyelashes?



## macmistress (Apr 20, 2008)

I heard hat shu uemera sell these..but I cant find em..help anyone?

Also a side question...

Bare escentuals minerals or shu Uemera mineral makeup? Im NC35 and NC37


----------



## macmistress (Apr 21, 2008)

Bumpity bump*

Helpppp!


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

I buy my eye diamontes from Jarrolds in the arts and crafts dept. I have been looking for more for my make up kit and someone told me today to try Screen Face. com but I only found a few on there. I know  mac pro stores sell them as well. You can stick them on with the eyelash glue they sell at mac 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 xx


----------



## User49 (Apr 23, 2008)

PS They sell diamonte eyelashes in New Look and Superdrug xx


----------



## macmistress (Apr 23, 2008)

if only iwas a mac pro member.

I dug up some inof on becoming a makeup artist through elite as a homeschooling method. I shall do that end of summer hopefully..work on getting my certificate and then get the pro card. That way I can stock up.

Thnx luv!


----------



## ~Crystal~ (Apr 23, 2008)

Shu definately sells these. They have a style where the diamontes are on the lashline itself (think where you would put your eyeliner), and also some older ones where the diamontes are ON the lashes themselves. 

I couldn't find a picture of the lashes themselves... and mine have been used a couple of times already so they're hardly looking at their best lol. But here's a photo where I wore mine:






It's a bit hard to see... but the diamontes stuck on are at varying lengths of the lashes all the way from one end of each falsie to the other.


----------

